# Our puppies



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thought I would share these pictures with the group.
This is our dog Yssra , pronounced ease-ra , she had ten puppies !
We also have the father , Yego , ya-go 

Enjoy


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh wow! They are all beautiful!! Is this an older picture or was this now? I love German Shepherds  My sisters and I raised one as a Seeing Eye Dog.


----------



## pixie (Dec 30, 2012)

She looks like a very good Momma dog!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you 
They were born on Jan 8 of this year 
My husbands dogs , me , im a Border Collie person , lol.
But I do love them as well  Just mine are smarter , lol.
( kidding )


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Hehe! I think both breeds are great. Are the puppies being sold as pets?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes , their parents are both doing well and accomplished show dogs .
Yego is one heckava Schutzhund dog and Yssra is going to be titled this year.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

awwww - very cute.
dogs have 8 nipples? 

And I hear yea about the Border Collie. We got a Britney pup and before the pup our last dog some 6 years ago was a Border Collie. Very hard to work with another dog after working with a Border Collie. Nothing seems as smart. My poor stupid Britney ..... lol.


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

Pretty girl. Are they American or German lines?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you ! These are German lines  
And as for nipples there are more then eight.
Yssra's puppies nurse five at a time. That is just what we have seen so far.
The first group goes to nurse and the other five cuddle under their heat lamp.
Its the funniest thing , she's laid down the law already , lol.
When she comes in from pottying , she picks up one pup , always the same one , and plants him down to nurse. Must be her favorite , lol.
But we always make sure all are nursing equally and everyone is growing and thriving. Believe me , no one sleeps here, not for seven weeks anyway , lol
Momma is doing all the work now , once they get to four weeks the chaos will 
begin , lol. Poop is going to hit the fan for sure


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh they are beautiful!!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Hmm ... how do I pass this by my dad? :laugh:


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Beautiful!! Ooooh, I can smell the puppy breath. *sigh*

I so miss my GSD, we lost him three years ago to cancer, and I miss him every single day. 
BC's are too high energy for me, I tend to be a lazy-butt! 
They must keep you busy, Laura...along with the goats, chickens and birds...do you really want a piggy too?


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Momma is beautiful and her puppies are adorable as well!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Love the pictures. She looks like such a wonderful mom.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you . Yes , she is a great momma 
The pups are two weeks and a couple of days now , eyes are open and they are even trying to stand and get around , lol
In another two weeks it's going to be pure chaos around here !!
Once they start walking , life as we know it will be over till they go to their new homes


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

oh puppy breath..is there even a better smell..


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Very cute!!


----------

